# Redhill Scotch Ale



## Truman42 (18/9/11)

Went to the Redhill brewery with the wife on Saturday. Love their food and beer especially the scotch ale. Anyone tried making this before or could give me some ideas on what to try? Here's the description

_The colour of burnished copper, strong with a caramely sweetness. A malt driven beer, lightly balanced with our own Goldings and Willamette fresh hop flowers. The grain make up in this beer is a tightly kept secret. It has taken 7 years to perfect and is a very special blend of English Malts, some of which are dark roasted to impart the toffee and sweet flavours of this ale._


Scotch ale


----------



## pmunny (18/9/11)

Had one on friday for the first time aswell! Took me about two seconds to decide what my next brew was going to be....
Really hope someone out there has a close example??


----------



## Marchaos (18/9/11)

Yes the Red Hill Scotch Ale is a very nice drop indeed!

I just bottled this recipe,

1 can Coopers Sparkling Ale
1 can Coopers Amber Malt Extract
500g dark brown sugar
100g caramalt
100g light crystal
100g dark crystal
s04 yeast
20l

fermented at 18-20c for 3 weeks
bottled into 500ml bottles with 1 carb drop in each
approx 6% alc

I dont expect it to be as good as the Red Hill Scotch Ale of course, but it`s my first attempt at a Scotch type Ale & hopefully it`ll be tasty enough for starters. 
Next one i might add some willamette and/or goldings hops, more/different malts etc depending on how this one tastes.

I`ll report back in a couple of weeks when i taste it.

cheers 


.


----------



## Truman42 (18/9/11)

Marchaos said:


> Yes the Red Hill Scotch Ale is a very nice drop indeed!
> 
> I just bottled this recipe,
> 
> ...


Sounds good. I'll be interested to hear how it tastes. I'd like to try it with AG BIAB so would swap your extract cans for grain, but I'm just not sure what.


----------



## Truman42 (19/9/11)

Sooo..Anyone done a Scotch Ale AG BIAB recipe before that turned out similar to what this Redhill Scotch Ale sounds like?

Being new to HB Im not up with all the malts and their characteristics and flavours. Ive googled a few recipes but not sure what would be close to this one.


----------



## chrisso81 (19/9/11)

http://www.beersmith.com/blog/2008/09/06/s...es-beer-styles/

You may have already seen this but it provides a bit of background on the style and several all grain recipes, you may find something similar in style, but I doubt you'll ever clone the Red Hill Scotch, which, IMO is a great drop! I guess the fun will be in developing your own version, which will contain all the elements you love, which will become the Truman Scotch Ale.


----------



## Truman42 (19/9/11)

chrisso81 said:


> http://www.beersmith.com/blog/2008/09/06/s...es-beer-styles/
> 
> You may have already seen this but it provides a bit of background on the style and several all grain recipes, you may find something similar in style, but I doubt you'll ever clone the Red Hill Scotch, which, IMO is a great drop! I guess the fun will be in developing your own version, which will contain all the elements you love, which will become the Truman Scotch Ale.



Thanks for the link Chrisso...And I like that name "Truman Scotch Ale". :icon_cheers:


----------



## dj1984 (19/9/11)

this looks close.

14.60 lb Golden Promise (2 Row) UK (3.0 SRM) Grain 92.11 % 
0.25 lb British Crystal 77L (77.0 SRM) Grain 1.58 % 
0.25 lb Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 1.58 % 
0.25 lb Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (120.0 SRM) Grain 1.58 % 
0.25 lb Roasted Barley (300.0 SRM) Grain 1.58 % 
0.19 lb Special B Malt (180.0 SRM) Grain 1.20 % 
0.06 lb Peat Smoked Malt (3.0 SRM) Grain 0.38 % 
0.90 oz Northern Brewer [7.40 %] (60 min) Hops 18.1 IBU 
0.50 oz Williamette [5.50 %] (30 min) Hops 5.7 IBU 
1 Pkgs Scottish Ale (Wyeast Labs #1728) [Starter 125 ml] Yeast-Ale 



Dont use the peat smoke though....

Red hill is also sweet so mash high in the 70's


----------



## Truman42 (20/9/11)

Thanks dj1984 Will give it a try.


----------

